# All of a sudden nothing comes out when I pump



## Flowers1978 (Jul 4, 2010)

Just tried to pump and nothing came out. I have been breastfeeding my newborn for almost 3 weeks now. I pump 4-5 times a day to help stimulate my milk supply. I have always been able to get at least a half-ounce. Just tried to pump and just a few drops came out....

My baby hasn't fed for over two hours..any ideas why this might happen? I also have been taking fenugreek.

Thanks

Kelli


----------



## PatioGardener (Aug 11, 2007)

nak

check your pump. usually it is a pump issue.


----------



## crystal_buffaloe (Apr 30, 2010)

Do you usually pump when your babe hasn't fed for a while? Or usually after nursing? Maybe you just couldn't let down for the pump -- were you stressed? You could take a hot shower and try again.

I second the pump issue. If it has a troubleshooting guide, start there. Did it feel like about the same fit/suction as it had when you'd used it before?


----------



## bluebirdiemama (May 2, 2008)

is there a specific reason you have chosen to pump 4-5 times a day to stimulate your supply? did someone tell you to do this, or do you have anxiety about not being able to produce enough milk? if it is the latter, I would suggest putting the pump away for a few days, if not more, to get the focus off the amount of milk, and spend that time instead doing visualizations of your body going through the natural process of feeding your baby with rivers of milk.


----------

